# D-Link Dir 300 - feste interne IP Adressen?!



## AciD23 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wir haben hier 3 Rechner, 1 PC via Kabel verbunden, einen Laptop und ein Ipod via Wlan. Jetzt würde ich gerne
feste IP's vergeben. Unter Windows7 und Vista kein Problem, auch den Ipod werd ich einstellen können, aber ich
peil einfach nicht, wie ich die IPs im Router vergebe. Wenn ich den Router-DHCP deaktiviere und unter Windows eine
feste IP vergebe, kann ich den Router zwar anpingen, aber nicht drauf zugreifen. 

RouterIP: 192.168.0.1

feste IP unter Win7: 192.168.0.23
Gateway: 192.168.0.1

Klappt nicht.


----------



## Jimini (11. Juli 2011)

Was passiert denn, wenn du mit fester IP-Adresse auf den Router zugreifen möchtest?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheGhost5583 (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hast du den Ports freigeschaltet, diese musst du im router und in der Firewall frei machen.

für jeden pc ein anderen port.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

Der Router hat ja schon eine feste IP, die sollte isch ja auch nciht ändern. Lass den DHCP einfach laufen, er stört ja nicht (leg die IP-Range für den DHCP-Server einfach auf z.B. 192.168.0.50-100 und leg die festen IPs dann von 1-50).


----------

